# First Flathead of 05!



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's march and I've already caught a flathead. Last year I blanked when it comes to them, hopefully this year will be a totally different story.

I went to Aberdeen early this morning and fished just about every spot there, I was using live shiners just fishing for whatever might want to eat them. I had been at it for a few hours and figured I'de try the mouth and then call it a day. I rigged up a rod with one of my larger shiners that I had, about 6",a nd cast it up into the area that had plagued me with snags about an hour before just for kicks. Just as I was getting ready to pack up and go, the old lady hollers at me that my line is moving out into the main river, picked it up and set the hook, and had this fish on. He managed to get me hung up 3 times, one time I thought for sure I had lost him but luck was with me and I managed to land him. He's no brute by a lot of your guys standards, but believe it or not, this is the second largest flatty I have personally caught, and is the first for the year.










It had a big gut on it:










Staying true to form, just as I was reeling in my rods I caught this monster:











Don't quote me on this, but I did see a ton of surface activty of small 7-10" silverish fish jumping in the mix of Ohio/warm water confluence. Might of been skip jacks, might not of been. I had casting rods with me, but didn't have the jigs to try casting for them. It might be worth the drive down to see if they're there, but don't come lookin' for me if they arn't skipjacks 


Saw a lot of carp activty at the mouth too, and some really really big ones. I'll probably head down there Monday and try my luck with them.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

It's always nice to start the year off with a nice catch. You sure had one of the FEW nice days we've so far this year. I'm jealous. After this post and jigger's from a few days ago, I'm jonesin' big time. 
UFM82


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Fishman

Thanks for letting us know on that there Flathead. They all are the best looking fish in all of Ohio. I'm not sure if I like the real small ones or the biggins, they are just one pretty Cat!

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

BaitKiller, I really have every intention of mainly targeting flatheads this year. I've got a couple leads on the lakes down here in SW Ohio and think that I'll be able to break my personal best of 21.1#s this year with some dedication.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That fish has not been starving.......


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on the fat flat


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice way to start off the year.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Way to go!

I might give that flathead fishin a try myself----when it warms up a bit


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You're right Roby, the Ohio River is still very cold. If I had to guess the Ohio is in the high 30's/low 40's right now. Aberdeen is definitally in the mid 50's... I really don't know. Either way it's clearly warm enough for the flatheads there. I remember seeing a post in January (was is?) of someone catching a nice flathead there, and just this Sunday a group of OGF'ers I was fishing with caught one on a shiner as well.

I had been so long since I had actually caught a flathead I had almost forgot why I use to "waste" so much time trying to catch them and coming up empty handed. I think this photo pretty well explains why we do it:


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice big gut on both of ya there fishdood.. lolol.. i might have to come and join you.. if i can get over that $2.30 a gal crap..lol..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ak, I filled up in Aberdeen, Oh for 1.99 a gallon today. If nothing else convince yourself you're going for the gas prices!!!! 

I got Monday free, it'll either be Aberdeen or one of the low head dams in Hamilton.

Let me know.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Flatty Fishman,

The water really looks good from your picture, anytime you can see the sand in that area it is really cleared up, maybe the fishing is going to heat up here in the next couple of weeks, I may have to join you down there thru the week sometime, we can go out in the boat.later........Doc


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations - I'm getting the serious fishing fever.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go!..That is probably one more than I will catch this year.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Doc.. Dont forget about me lol. I still have that reel too. All the sudden its all better but wouldnt hurt if you could still take a look  Have you been to CJ recently?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never fishe dthere, but its on my "Spots To Try This Year", not sure how long of a drive from me, I'm guess 1 1/2 hours or so from Fairborn.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, look very closely at this fish................................That is what you are after!


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice flathead Tom I have been wanting to get down there but my father inlaw went in the hospital two weeks ago was bad off but is getting better now.Have the huskey muskie thing in Zanesvillie this weekend but may be next week we can hit the river if you are off.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice Fish, it is good to get the skunk out of the bag early in the season, now the pressure is off.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey- give me a shout sometime. I have a much nicer boat now and am feeling the need to go catfishing. Let's hit Downtown again! LOL

UFM82

Likes seeing old friends again.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Doctor said:


> Nice Flatty Fishman,
> 
> The water really looks good from your picture, anytime you can see the sand in that area it is really cleared up, maybe the fishing is going to heat up here in the next couple of weeks, I may have to join you down there thru the week sometime, we can go out in the boat.later........Doc



Sounds good to me Doc, I'm off on Mondays, Thursdays, and Sundays. I'm game on any of those days at anytime. Let me know.



jwfish said:


> Nice flathead Tom I have been wanting to get down there but my father inlaw went in the hospital two weeks ago was bad off but is getting better now.Have the huskey muskie thing in Zanesvillie this weekend but may be next week we can hit the river if you are off.


Glad to hear your father inlaw is doing better. Shoot me a PM if your ever down this way again, I'de more than happy to go out with ya again.




flathunter said:


> Way to go!..That is probably one more than I will catch this year.



LOL! This is one more than I caught last year


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Nice flatty, fishman! One of those is worth a tank of gas or a few hung rigs any day...  I got a pretty decent one down there 12/28, my first & I've had the fever ever since. 
Congrats!
Danny


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya he was the guy I was talking about catching on of them! Yours was bigger though


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Good deal man... 
We may be lucky living on the north coast but I'd say that southern shore has its share of moments in the sun...


----------

